# New Jersey AFCI requirements



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have to replace branch circuit wiring in a house damaged by "Sandy". Panel did not get wet so will probably stay. Just replacing wiring on first floor from panel to wall outlets.(and replacing boxes and devices also.)
Will it be required to use AFCI breakers ? Not changing the "footprint" of the house .Any ideas ? 
Thanks .


----------



## Tensil (May 8, 2013)

Good question. I have to add a couple of new dedicated circuits for window AC's and I didn't even think about whether I need AFCI's for them or not. I'm not sure what the rehab subcode says for this.

My situation is a little different than yours because your walls are open and the area is being renovated while I am fishing in my circuits oldwork style.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

I could be wrong but I believe rehab applies here. Did 2 houses and both were complete rewires and both passed without afci's. 

As far as window AC units, I believe you would have to afci protect the circuits


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

If your replacing the branch circuit as is, such as from the storm,you don't need an arc fault.


If your running a new circuit or extending an existing branch circuit you do need an arc fault.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> If your replacing the branch circuit as is, such as from the storm,you don't need an arc fault.
> 
> If your running a new circuit or extending an existing branch circuit you do need an arc fault.


They removed that " foot print" word from the rehab code about the same time we switched the the 2011 code.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

mjjg92 said:


> I have to replace branch circuit wiring in a house damaged by "Sandy". Panel did not get wet so will probably stay. Just replacing wiring on first floor from panel to wall outlets.(and replacing boxes and devices also.)
> Will it be required to use AFCI breakers ? Not changing the "footprint" of the house .Any ideas ?
> Thanks .


I would say an AFCI is not required [provided it wasn't there to begin with  ]

The circuits you are replacing are not "new" ~ they are replacements.

I would give the HO the option of whether or not they wanted AFCI installed...for an additional fee, of course.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Tensil said:


> Good question. I have to add a couple of new dedicated circuits for window AC's and I didn't even think about whether I need AFCI's for them or not. I'm not sure what the rehab subcode says for this.
> 
> My situation is a little different than yours because your walls are open and the area is being renovated while I am fishing in my circuits oldwork style.


Your situation is 100% different and not even a little bit similar to the OP.
You are adding circuits, devices, etc that were never even there to begin with....how you go about getting a wire from point "A" to point "B" has zero to with if AFCI is a requirement.

The rehab subcode will tell you that if there is an available AFCI OCPD for the panel where the circuit originated from, you must install it.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Went to a "Sandy Recovery" seminar a few weeks ago held by MEIA-NJ (municipal electrical inspectors association). Got a wealth of information. Anyone in storm related repairs in NJ should look up the "New Jersey Division of Consumer Affairs" (.gov) sorry, I don't remember the proper adress. Might be njdca.gov/sandy recovery information.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

SteveBayshore said:


> Went to a "Sandy Recovery" seminar a few weeks ago held by MEIA-NJ (municipal electrical inspectors association). Got a wealth of information. Anyone in storm related repairs in NJ should look up the "New Jersey Division of Consumer Affairs" (.gov) sorry, I don't remember the proper adress. Might be njdca.gov/sandy recovery information.


Did they back the asinine " you don't need to change the wire" stance that the DCA issued?

We took a simple approach, no seminar needed. If it was below flood replace it.

Now we have moved into the knock down and rebuild stage.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

there were a couple of Sandy related pdf files floating around here...

nothing too exciting.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> Did they back the asinine " you don't need to change the wire" stance that the DCA issued?


:jester:


LOL
I just posted that pdf...haven't seen an updated version yet


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Celtic said:


> :jester:
> 
> LOL
> I just posted that pdf...haven't seen an updated version yet


If there is an updated version I bet it still has no signature.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> If there is an updated version I bet it still has no signature.


I forgot about that LMAO

:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

The jist at the seminar was to replace the submerged wire and some type of legal excuse was given why the political/legal end of the NJ governing body wouldn't let the DCA require its replacement. Final liability lies totally on the electrical contractor signing the permit, not the town or the inspector. Some towns have their own rules. We have worked in a couple of towns that are sternly suggesting the submerged cables be replaced.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

SteveBayshore said:


> The jist at the seminar was to replace the submerged wire and some type of legal excuse was given why the political/legal end of the NJ governing body wouldn't let the DCA require its replacement. Final liability lies totally on the electrical contractor signing the permit, not the town or the inspector. Some towns have their own rules. We have worked in a couple of towns that are sternly suggesting the submerged cables be replaced.


Ah I could have told you that and saved you the time of going to a seminar.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Now you tell me.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

SteveBayshore said:


> Now you tell me.


Oh it was thoroughly discussed right after the storm.

All the storm whores( guys not from the shore) came down and switched out people's devices and said they were fine cause the state said so.

Now the storm whores are long gone and their stuff stopped working :lol:


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

I blew the dust off my trusty ole Simpson 260.That is the greatest show and tell device ever built, I used the upper ohm scale put one lead on the paper after ripping the sheath of the NMB cable back a foot,and the other on the ground wire......Looky here after 6 months there is still salt water eating your cable...see the needle....They went with some trunk slammer,because they did not want to rip out more sheetrock....I can only educate......wife's co workers sister...cya!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Louieb said:


> I blew the dust off my trusty ole Simpson 260.That is the greatest show and tell device ever built, I used the upper ohm scale put one lead on the paper after ripping the sheath of the NMB cable back a foot,and the other on the ground wire......Looky here after 6 months there is still salt water eating your cable...see the needle....They went with some trunk slammer,because they did not want to rip out more sheetrock....I can only educate......wife's co workers sister...cya!


I pulled out some romex last week, 60 ft back from where is was flooded. The paper on the ground was soaked and green. Now you know why that bullet memo from the DCA was not signed by anyone.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SteveBayshore said:


> some type of legal excuse was given why the political/legal end of the NJ governing body wouldn't let the DCA require its replacement.


I bet the have a great excuse :laughing:

I wish I could have been a fly on the wall when the lobby goons came knocking to "talk" them out of requiring the replacement of all that wire.


That memo the jersey guys posted was one of the dumbest things I had read in a while.


----------

